# RPBA's and hot water



## knuckles (Dec 16, 2011)

Just trying to find out if others have the same issues as me.
Seems like all the backflow manufactures claim that there devices are rated for hot water (120-160 degrees). but dont last with 120 degree water.

I like the watts 909 HW but its like 5 times the price of a standard 009 or wilkins 975xl.

Any other HW devices out there that are more reasonably priced?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

919


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm interested to know under what circumstances a HW rated RPZ device would be used.

I've not run into a situation (yet), where the device needed to be on the hot side of anything.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> I'm interested to know under what circumstances a HW rated RPZ device would be used.
> 
> I've not run into a situation (yet), where the device needed to be on the hot side of anything.


 




I thought the same thing. Perhaps in some industrial application? 

I have installed, tested and repaired many backflow assemblies and to my recollection, they were* all* on a cold line.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

A bath tub with a submerged inlet in a nursing home is the first one that comes to mind. They have one on hot and one on cold.

How bout a baptistry with submerged inlet.

Hot line feeding a farm hydrant..........

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> I'm interested to know under what circumstances a HW rated RPZ device would be used.
> 
> I've not run into a situation (yet), where the device needed to be on the hot side of anything.


 We have to install them on commercial dish and glass washers here in King County.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

hot water wash down hose reels in grocery stores and commercial dishwashers . The brand that is spec'd out the most on the work we do is wilkins , as long as you put a strainer before they seem to last pretty good while . I haven't had to rebuild but a few in the last five years out of 1000's of rpz's we have put in


----------



## knuckles (Dec 16, 2011)

Well about 95 percent of my work is in hospitals. There installed on sterilizers, sonic washers, sprayers, wash down reels, and commercial dishwashers.

What im seeing is that anything over 120 degrees continuously tears apart backflows except the 909 HW.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I've had to isolate the hot and cold to embalming rooms.


----------

